# MySQL/PHP: Selectabfrage mit Ausnahme-Bedingung?



## The-Flu (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

bin grade dabei per PHP eine Umfrage zu programmieren und benutzte MySQl als Datenbank.

Eine typische Abfrage (mysql_db_query) wird ja mit select + einschränkende Parameter gamacht.

SELECT datensatz FROM tabellename WHERE bedingung = XY ist.
oder
$sqlab  = "select name, gehalt from personen, where 
gehalt >= 3000 and gehalt <= 3700";

Ich hab jetzt in meinem Programm recht viele Selektionen und auch immer viele Bedingungen, die noch öfter nicht aus festen Variablen, sondern aus dynmaischen Variablen wie die aus Eingabefeldern bestehen.

Das Programm beinhaltet einen Teil wo X Personen über alle ander X-1 (sich selbst ausgeschlossen) etwas schreiben können.

               Name1, Name2, Name3
Name1      x           bla             bla
Name2      bla          x              bla
Name3      bla          bla          x


Ich würde jetzt gerne in der select-Abfrage eine Ausnahmenbedingung für den eigenen Namen  haben.

SELECT alle namen FROM tabelle WEHRE irgenteine bedingung ABER MIT AUSNAHME von Variable "eigener name".

Gibt dafür nen Befehl in MySQL oder gehts irgentwie anders?

Danke


----------



## Mothman (10. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist die Lösung einfacher als evtl. von dir angenommen.^^

Benutze einfach denn NOT - Operator. So in etwa:



> SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE bedingung1="blawurst" AND bedingung2="brühfleisch" *AND name != "eigener name"*



Hoffe das hilft. 

Gruß


----------



## The-Flu (10. Oktober 2007)

Wäre ja fast zueinfach   Ich werds heute mittag ausprobieren. danke


----------

